# Silver Belt Buckle



## ugradintern (May 8, 2005)

Who makes the best monogrammed silver belt buckles ?


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by ugradintern_
> 
> Who makes the best monogrammed silver belt buckles ?


 Do you mean the slide, usually engine turned ? If so, don't know about best, but you might consider: Tiffany, Ben Silver, B Bros to see if anything there looks good to you.

Carpe Diem


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

It kinda-sorta depends upon what you want. You could go with Tiffany's, which is likely excellent. Or you could go with www.shorelineengravers.com. Or with Col. Littleton's (non engine turned) buckle, which is pretty nice. Ben Silver carries a nice one that fits wider belts.

-Harris


----------



## ugradintern (May 8, 2005)

I am utterly surprised at how much i do not know. What is engine-turned?


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

ugradintern,

Go to Tiffany's website and look up sterling buckles, they have a pretty nice 'engine turned' buckle you can see. Engine turned is an engraving technique done by machine I believe, hence the name. It usually gives the appearance of stripes.

You might also look on ebay. Another forum member posted a picture of a beautiful buckle that he got on Ebay. Sorry I don't remember who posted it. I do remember he had the old monogram buffed out by a jeweler. Turned out very nice as I recall.

Cheers


----------



## ugradintern (May 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by mpcsb_
> 
> ugradintern,
> 
> ...


Harris and mpcsb, thank you so much for the information. I guess now that I know the difference, I can recall seeing both the plain and non-engine turned buckles. As I do not know much about silver monogrammed buckles, can you fellas tell me what makes a buckle beautiful? What are the qualities to look for? I understand they vary, but in the traditional sense, what are the characteristics of an ideal monogrammed buckle? How about the monogramming itself, does it follow the bean tote rules of monogramming? Ahh the humility that follows acknowledged ignorance.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

For what it's worth, you will find the following advantage with the engine turned buckle:

Over the years, a buckle tends to get scratched because of bumping into stuff. The plain one shows the scratches more, although a jewler can buff them out.

The engine turned buckle tends not to show scratches, because of the grooves through it that are parallel to the ground.

I've got one that belonged to my father that is about 80 years old. Still looks fine. Because it is sterling, it has to be polished with silver polish aboout every 6 months.

With the monograming, get the jewler to show you samples so you can see what finished product you like. I'd suggest plain block.

Enjoy it, you will wear out a lot of straps, and still be able to pass on the buckle to your heirs!



Carpe Diem


----------



## ugradintern (May 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Intrepid_
> 
> For what it's worth, you will find the following advantage with the engine turned buckle:
> 
> ...


Intrepid, thanks a lot for the info! Which leads me to start a new post about a proper strap


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by ugradintern_
> 
> Intrepid, thanks a lot for the info! Which leads me to start a new post about a proper strap


You can always get nice plain brown or black straps at Brooks.
Cheers


----------



## A Purist (Dec 30, 2003)

If you do decide to have you initials put on the buckle, have the engraving done by hand. I got mine at Shreve, Crump & Low in Boston when I was in college, and it has aged nicely.

The Oxxford stoe and Barneys have nice straps (and there are probably other places) that are a little wider than the ones at Brooks, which only measure 1 1/8.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by mpcsb_
> 
> You might also look on ebay. Another forum member posted a picture of a beautiful buckle that he got on Ebay. Sorry I don't remember who posted it. I do remember he had the old monogram buffed out by a jeweler. Turned out very nice as I recall.


You may mean featuring the buckle I purchased on ebay. It actually came without the monogram, although it is vintage and was used. Here are the before and after shots again:

Before:
https://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p10102496kh.jpg

After:


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Might I ask what size this buckle is, and what size belt it would fit? Thank you!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

TweedyDon said:


> Might I ask what size this buckle is, and what size belt it would fit? Thank you!


Most are either 1 or 1 1/4 in. wide. Belts are sized accordingly.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

I have a tiffany buckle, I am very happy with it


----------



## ak3000 (Jun 22, 2008)

just bought one from J press, I like it alot. If you are near one of their stores, check it out, its not too expensive. I also saw nice ones at Brooks Brothers the other day, but it would run you at least $300 (but they were REALLY nice)


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow, what a fascinating thread. If only for the fact that you chaps put so much effort and money into acquiring something as anonymous as a belt buckle. And that isn't a criticism just an observation. Because unless you're sporting a huge Navajo buckle or suchlike, who really notices belt buckles, concealed below and behind shirts, jumpers, jackets, and lets face it, beer bellies.

I've never spent more than £20 on a belt, and that included a buckle 

But bringing attention to buckles like this can only be good for your health, because if you want to show off that silver buckle, you'd better make sure your stomach doesn't hang over and hide it! 

EDIT clarification: My Anglo-Irish turn of phrase and humour seems to be getting misunderstood a fair bit by Americans recently. So let me clarify here. The whole point of this post was in so many words saying, what I could have quite boringly and less colourfully said in one dull sentence: 
In future I will pay more attention when buying belts and especially with regard to the buckles.

Hope that helps.

James


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Because unless you're sporting a huge Navajo buckle or suchlike, who really notices belt buckles


I'll bet they notice them a lot less in the Fashion Forum. If you don't "get it," there's probably a reason.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Wow, what a fascinating thread. If only for the fact that you chaps put so much effort and money into acquiring something as anonymous as a belt buckle. And that isn't a criticism just an observation. Because unless you're sporting a huge Navajo buckle or suchlike, who really notices belt buckles, concealed below and behind shirts, jumpers, jackets, and lets face it, beer bellies.
> 
> I've never spent more than £20 on a belt, and that included a buckle
> 
> But bringing attention to buckles like this can only be good for your health, because if you want to show off that silver buckle, you'd better make sure your stomach doens't hang over and hide it!


Really? Of all of the stuff on the board, this bothers you for some reason? You're either trolling or woefully inconsistent with the way you tell other people to spend their own money. Either way, I have to hope you have something better to do.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

videocrew said:


> Really? Of all of the stuff on the board, this bothers you for some reason? You're either trolling or woefully inconsistent with the way you tell other people to spend their own money. Either way, I have to hope you have something better to do.


Errm..where does that come form? Please take my words on face vlaue not as some kind of sarcastic ironic post.

It doesn't bother me at all. I was making a genuine observation. I truly meant what I said, in that I had never before considered belt buckles that much. In future I will. That WAS my point.

And there is no need to be rude, especially as you totally misunderstood me.

Again, the perils of trying to communicate via words alone.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Topsider said:


> I'll bet they notice them a lot less in the Fashion Forum. If you don't "get it," there's probably a reason.


This I simply don't understand.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

videocrew said:


> Really? Of all of the stuff on the board, this bothers you for some reason? You're either trolling or woefully inconsistent with the way you tell other people to spend their own money. Either way, I have to hope you have something better to do.


As he said, it was just an observation. Cranky mood today? This is the Trad Forum, not The Interchange.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

videocrew said:


> Really? Of all of the stuff on the board, this bothers you for some reason? You're either trolling or woefully inconsistent with the way you tell other people to spend their own money. Either way, I have to hope you have something better to do.


Although not expressed overtly by the poster responded to above, Brits tend to think of silver belt buckles as excessively "flash". (I have heard this personally)

I have a Silver "plaque" buckle from B D Jeffries in Atlanta. The 1 1/8 width is very substantial. Occasional buffing with a dab of toothpaste on a tissue keeps the scratches hidden.

Scott


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> EDIT clarification: My Anglo-Irish turn of phrase and humour seems to be getting misunderstood a fair bit by Americans recently. So let me clarify here. The whole point of this post was in so many words saying, what I could have quite boringly and less colourfully said in one dull sentence:
> In future I will pay more attention when buying belts and especially with regard to the buckles.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> ...


Thanks for the clarification, Earl. Gotta restrain the use of irony around these parts! :icon_smile_wink:

To the OP, I own the Ben Silver buckle and it is terrific. This is a very sharp look.

Straps are fairly easily available once you start looking. I prefer the 1 1/4" variety (I think the Brooks are either 1 or 1 1/8"; in either case too narrow).

TJS


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello Sartre,
But that's the problem I wasn't being ironic at all.


----------



## BillinStL (May 6, 2006)

After purchasing two engine turned buckles, first from RLPL, then Paul Stuart, and returning both, I was ready to throw in the towel. Then, Mrs BillinStL gave me the Tiffany engine turned buckle as a birthday gift. It is beautiful and heavy. Tiffany offers your choice of monogramming styles; go with the hand engraved option. You will not regret it.

Good luck!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

BillinStL said:


> After purchasing two engine turned buckles, first from RLPL, then Paul Stuart, and returning both, I was ready to throw in the towel. Then, Mrs BillinStL gave me the Tiffany engine turned buckle as a birthday gift. It is beautiful and heavy. Tiffany offers your choice of monogramming styles; go with the hand engraved option. You will not regret it.
> 
> Good luck!


I have never owned a silver, removable belt buckle (though this thread is tempting me!). Do you have a difficult time keeping it from getting scratched, etc.? For me, keeping my signet ring looking good is enough work!


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

TMMKC said:


> I have never owned a silver, removable belt buckle (though this thread is tempting me!). Do you have a difficult time keeping it from getting scratched, etc.? For me, keeping my signet ring looking good is enough work!


I don't worry too much about scratches. Like most clothing, it looks better with age.

tjs


----------



## indigo73 (Apr 19, 2008)

Does anyone know of a source for a shell cordovan belt made for the detachable buckle?


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> Over the years, a buckle tends to get scratched because of bumping into stuff.


Most the dings and scratches in my buckle tend to come from handling and storing rather than from wearing.

Simichrome (https://www.competitionchemicals.com/simichrome/simichro.html) is good for polishing a sterling buckle. It leaves a smoother surface than regular silver polish.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

indigo73 said:


> Does anyone know of a source for a shell cordovan belt made for the detachable buckle?


I have not seen one. The only shell belt I have seen is available from Brooks but it is not of the detachable/strap variety.

Ben Silver does carry calfskin straps in burgundy.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> This I simply don't understand.





TMMKC said:


> This is the Trad Forum


My point.


----------



## gtsecc (Mar 25, 2008)

Topsider said:


> I'll bet they notice them a lot less in the Fashion Forum. If you don't "get it," there's probably a reason.


+1

:icon_smile_big:


----------



## gtsecc (Mar 25, 2008)

indigo73 said:


> Does anyone know of a source for a shell cordovan belt made for the detachable buckle?


Brooks Brothers


----------



## Crane's (Sep 18, 2008)

Engine turning, in this context, is a machining process where some kind of pattern is cut into the metal. It can be done in a variety of ways. 

True engine turning (demascening or jeweling) does not look like any of these buckles. The most common example of engine turning I know of is found on the bolts of better rifles. The bolt is covered with overlapping swirls of some diameter. I'm sure most here know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

What width belt does the (very handsome) Tiffany buckle handle? I called and couldn't get a straight answer.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Edwin Ek said:


> What width belt does the (very handsome) Tiffany buckle handle? I called and couldn't get a straight answer.


It takes a 1" belt--or, more precisely, a 15/16-inch belt. It will fit Brooks belts made for their buckles readily, if you don't want to pay a premium for a Tiffany belt.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

BillinStL said:


> After purchasing two engine turned buckles, first from RLPL, then Paul Stuart, and returning both, I was ready to throw in the towel. Then, Mrs BillinStL gave me the Tiffany engine turned buckle as a birthday gift. It is beautiful and heavy. Tiffany offers your choice of monogramming styles; go with the hand engraved option. You will not regret it.
> 
> Good luck!


Hand engraving is worth the extra money.


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

Above is a sterling silver, engine turned belt buckle I bought that was attached to an American alligator belt. It is a Ralph Lauren Purple Lable belt & buckle. I believe it is the exact same buckle that Tiffany and Brooks Brothers sells. I got the buckle and belt (brand new) for less than $200 on ebay.


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have the RLPL buckle, which is not great quality (lightweight, machined poorly), as well as a smooth one from orvis which is very nice. I also have some vintage ones. The buckles do scratch up just from banging around in your drawer or hanging in your closet. the machined ones actually look better with this--it adds a little patina. the smooth ones look worse. The real wear is on the belts: becuase this is a friction/pressure buckle rather than a hole and tongue, every time you close the buckle you are making a depression on the leather which over time can turn into a scar and then a tear. While belt holes can stretch out, my regular belts last longer.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

Chi said:


> Above is a sterling silver, engine turned belt buckle I bought that was attached to an American alligator belt. It is a Ralph Lauren Purple Lable belt & buckle. I believe it is the exact same buckle that Tiffany and Brooks Brothers sells. I got the buckle and belt (brand new) for less than $200 on ebay.


That's a great deal, I'd love to get one of the Alligator straps. I have my buckle on a calf strap right now.


----------



## BPH (Mar 19, 2007)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Hello Sartre,
> But that's the problem I wasn't being ironic at all.


Well I understood your point. Don't let it get you down..

Oh - Tiffany by the way.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

What thinketh the board about this E-Bay listing?


Is this basically the same thing in plain version?

I'm not going to pick it up, but thought it might interest someone...


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

Reds & Tops said:


> That's a great deal, I'd love to get one of the Alligator straps. I have my buckle on a calf strap right now.


The exact belt I bought is featured in the GQ I just got.


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

Acacian said:


> What thinketh the board about this E-Bay listing?
> 
> Is this basically the same thing in plain version?
> 
> I'm not going to pick it up, but thought it might interest someone...


The only issue with anything Tiffany is that there are a ton of knock offs out there. Check Craig's List - they will have a bunch of Tiffany silver necklaces, bracelets, etc. All are bogus. I would only buy Tiffany straight from Tiffany.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Chi said:


> The only issue with anything Tiffany is that there are a ton of knock offs out there. Check Craig's List - they will have a bunch of Tiffany silver necklaces, bracelets, etc. All are bogus. I would only buy Tiffany straight from Tiffany.


I find it ironic that the Tiffany name takes the secondary market value so high that there's not much of an additional expense to go to Tiffany's and buy the piece you want brand new with the proper paperwork and guarantees.


----------



## ackack (Jun 27, 2009)

Has anyone ever purchased from this site? They seem to have a variety of colors.


----------



## gtsecc (Mar 25, 2008)

BillinStL said:


> After purchasing two engine turned buckles, first from RLPL, then Paul Stuart, and returning both, I was ready to throw in the towel. Then, Mrs BillinStL gave me the Tiffany engine turned buckle as a birthday gift. It is beautiful and heavy. Tiffany offers your choice of monogramming styles; go with the hand engraved option. You will not regret it.
> 
> Good luck!


Tell us more.
What was wrong with the RLPL and PS?
What was so right with the Tiffany?


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

I've no experience with PS, but the RL buckle I found to be very, very lightweight and flimsy, as well as being very small. The engine turning was also very shallow. The Tiffany buckle, by contrast, has a very impressive heft to it, and the engine turning was nicely etched. 

Incidentally, from what I can tell by comparing the two side by side by hand the BB engine turned buckles are identical (except for the BB hallmark) to those sold by BD Jeffries for much less. Plus, BDJ's customer service is superb!


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

RL sells two engine turned buckles. One is tiny--roughly 60% of the size of the Tiffany buckle. The other is much closer in size to the Tiffany buckle. RL claims that both buckles take a 1" strap, but it's a VERY close call with the smaller buckle. Neither RL buckle stands up to the Tiffany buckle in terms of heft or quality.

I snagged the small RL buckle on sale for ~$60 a few months ago. I was amazed at how small it is and how cheap it feels. After briefly considering whether I should keep it and let my 2.5 year old wear it, I returned it.

I have not seen the PS or Ben Silver buckles. The BB buckle is very nice (I have handled it but have not really compared it to the Tiffany buckle). I love my Tiffany buckle and, although expensive, would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Luis-F-S (Apr 6, 2009)

Max Lang in Houston, TX makes custom belts and buckles.

https://www.maxlang.com/catalog/index.php


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

I have the Tiffany buckle and I love it. No regrets about the money spent. I prefer not to polish it, because it's a little less flashy that way. I also went with the Tiffany brown lizard belt. I prefer alligator, but only when it's really developed some patina. To my mind, it looks too flashy when new, and has to get scuffed and lose its shine before it's at its best.

I believe Brooks once had a buckle with diagonal stripes. Rep stripes, if you will. I found it an appealing, whimsical touch. If it had still been available, I might have gotten it.


----------

